# Can anyone reload/build 8 gauge shells with powder only



## wade4ut (Jul 2, 2005)

I use 8 gauge shells loaded with 15g of powder only to break limestone rock. I have a device that fires the shells in a drilled hole in the rock. I currently buy these shells from someone who imports them at a ridiculous price per shell. The device works great but the shells take weeks to get at a cost that seems to be extremely high.

I would like a better option to buy the shells or even make them myself if someone can tell me how to get started.

One option that I have is to use the high priced 8 gauge shells in the barrel of the firing device and use a 10 or 12 gauge shell, filled with powder only, as booster shells placed in the drilled hole prior to inserting the firing device.

Any ideas??


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm sure it can be done, but there are too many factors to consider for me to make any kind of guess at all. Maybe taking one of the shells apart would give you more of an idea what needs to be done to duplicate the load you need. Good luck. Don't shoot your eye out. Burl


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

wade4ut,
Your best bet is to save the shells and reload them yourself if you know what the load is. There are 8 gauge die sets currently available for the MEC 700 jr press. Let me know if you are interested in going this route.
Jim


----------

